# Shutter speed, ISO and Aperture Tutorial



## Al_torres (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello everyone

I want to share a short videotutorial about the basics of photography that I made. It's in Spanish but it has English captions as well






I hope this could be useful for somebody


----------



## tirediron (Jul 15, 2016)

Moved to the appropriate forum.


----------

